# is Windows8 compatible with ASUS P5G-MX motherboard or not



## vsrawat (Dec 13, 2011)

I have motherboard ASUSTek P5G-MX Intel 945 chipset (Socket775), Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2180 2.00 GHz with 2GB RAM, 1 TB HDD.

will w8 install and run on it?

W8 is not even installing, preview didn't install, and now Windows 8 Enterprise Final Retail 32bit is not installing. I have tried installing from DVD as well as from flash pen drive.

both giving problem "A media driver your computer needs is missing."


What is the problem and how to get over this?

I am running w7-64 bit so my pc is sure 64 bit compatible, I guess.

Thanks.
-- 
Rawat


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Win 8 is based off the same NT kernel as Vista and Win7 so should run on it.
Are you using a IDE or Sata hard drive?
If Sata is the controller set to AHCI or IDE(legacy) mode?


----------



## vsrawat (Dec 13, 2011)

SOLVED!
I was using the dvd or using the flash drive with Yumi multiboot that didn't work.
Now, I downloaded "Windows 7 USB Tool" and copied my w8 ISO to flash using that tool that made the flash bootable also.
I booted using that flash drive, and it installed in a blink.
No problem at all. No hard disk or usb or dvd needed to be disconnected, no change of usb port. it didn't show any error message, and went on to install.
I am posting this message from windows 8.
So, somehow the dvd drive was not recognized by windows8 installer, and as long as dvd was in boot path or connected, w8 installer was throwing error message about that and was going in a loop. Even while booting from YUMI multiboot flash, dvd remained in booth path. And when purely flash boot was done, dvd went away from the path, and the install completed.
entire discussions and steps tried can be seen here.
is Windows8 compatible with ASUS P5G-MX motherboard or not - Page 2
Thanks.
-- 
Rawat


----------

